# Rain rain rain and injen cai



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Good to hear!!!


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

Where does it draw air in from? I know in the Trailblazer, I can go through water up to the headlights, as long as I keep moving ~3mph or so, and it keeps making a wave in front of the vehicle, and keeps an air pocket in the engine bay... 

Mike


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah the bottoms of the cruzes are really closed off so a cold air intake should never suck in water they do make hydro sheilds though incase you do, I'd just check the intake after a drive in the rain and see if it's wet or not


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i have the hydroshield on but still get nervous


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

you should be fine, like i said the bottom and front ofthe cruze is really closed off, so no water should get in it.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Cruzeman...if you could send some of that rain down to Texas, we'd REALLY appreciate it. :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

its been raining here for 4 days now.... you can have all you want! Its supposed to rain until monday too


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

TGrayEco said:


> Cruzeman...if you could send some of that rain down to Texas, we'd REALLY appreciate it. :th_dblthumb2:


Yes, please. The fires are getting too close to home.

Get a bypass valve. AEM has them. If the CAI does happen to suck up air the valve will kick in.

CAIs can and will suck up water. I stupidly went through some in my '01 Neon back in '04. I thought, "I'll be fine as long as I keep moving". Well, I was behind my buddy's dodge ram, I thought all was well, (this was during the night BTW, and I didn't know how deep the water was, although tons of traffic was passing through) and traffic stopped. The car started to ride the water and sucked up water into the engine. Next week I had to get me a new vehicle.


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

you have a stock bpv, no need for an aftermarket one unless you really want/need a new one. It also just lets the extra air back into the intake after you cut the throttle, it doesnt give it a constant supply of air.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

some areas here in the northeast got approx 10 inches this week!!!!


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Dayhoff35 said:


> you have a stock bpv, no need for an aftermarket one unless you really want/need a new one. It also just lets the extra air back into the intake after you cut the throttle, it doesnt give it a constant supply of air.


That's good to hear. What about the aftermarket intake guys? I assume all that goes out the window with the CAI, in which you would need a BPV.


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

i dont understand what youre asking, are you asking f you need the bpv with and intake? If so, then yes you still do. The only way you wouldnt need one is if you got a blow off valve.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Dayhoff35 said:


> i dont understand what youre asking.





Crewz said:


> Get a bypass valve.





Dayhoff35 said:


> you have a stock bpv, no need for an aftermarket one unless you really want/need a new one. It also just lets the extra air back into the intake after you cut the throttle, it doesnt give it a constant supply of air.





Crewz said:


> What about the aftermarket intake guys? I assume all that goes out the window with the CAI, in which you would need a BPV.



I stated the OP should get a BPV, cause the title of the thread says "Rain..CAI". You mentioned it has a BPV stock. So are you talking about the Injen intake coming with a BPV as part of the kit, which is what you meant by stock? Or are you saying the stock OEM intake has a BPV? If that's the case, once you take out the stock intake you no longer have the BPV, correct? In which he would still need to get a BPV.

I'm confused now.


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

the bpv is on the turbo, not the intake


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

bpv= bypass valve....as in..something to open if water gets in the intake..to bypass the orginal spot of air intake..so fresh air..not water can get to the motor...and sence there would no longer be anything pulling the water into the cai..because the bpv opened...the water would then drain out...a bov=blow off vavle..is on the turbo..to let excess pressure out...so..bpv..isnt bov.....and the stock intake also has a drain...in the bottom of the airbox..with a little tube connected to it..so water can drain from the stock air box.....sorry if i rambled..


----------



## crk585 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey Cruzers, for all worried about rain; install a Bypass Filter.
Attached is a picture of her car with a Injen CAI w/ a bypass filter.


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

Where did ya get that bypass from?


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Installing a BPF will just reduce the amount of air coming from the CAI and increase the amount of air coming from the BPF. Unless of course you get a BPF in which the resistance of flow is greater than the CAI filter + the additional resistance of the extra 1.25 feet of tube including the bend + reduced viscosity of air in the compartment due to the increased temperature.

In short, if you are installing a BPF, the SRI is probably a better option since the turbo will draw more air from the bpf and thus the engine compartment anyway.


----------



## AlwaysSunny (Dec 30, 2012)

crk585 said:


> Hey Cruzers, for all worried about rain; install a Bypass Filter.
> Attached is a picture of her car with a Injen CAI w/ a bypass filter.


I tried doing the same exact setup and it drove me crazy trying to align the tubes and connect the filter so I just F-It and tossed the bypass. Oh by the way, what size did you order? I ordered a 2.75 bypass because the injen tubes are 2.75 but I couldn't get the tubes far enough through the bypass. Did you cut you tubes shorter?



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MackenzieLTZ (Oct 18, 2012)

So since I have the turbo, I don't have to worry as much about water sucking into the CAI due to the BPV & BOV?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

MackenzieLTZ said:


> So since I have the turbo, I don't have to worry as much about water sucking into the CAI due to the BPV & BOV?


Not sure why you think that but turbo or not you can still destroy an engine if you let it ingest water. Just because a turbo kinda acts like a water wheel in the way it works/makes power does not mean its water friendly.


----------

